# Side Yard Fix Project



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

Side of the yard on this side of the garage is wet, overgrown, and not an area that can be used for much of anything. Thinking of putting in a pond, fixing the drainage, and finding a more out of the way spot for a new shed our outbuilding. Just using a chainsaw and an 73 Ariens garden tractor with a cart to move things around so far. Thinking an excavator rental may be in my future if I dig a pond, the local place has a Kubota with a hoe and loader that might get a day so action here before it is all said and done.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a great plan to get some value out of an area that is not working for you. I had a very wet area out around where I built my barn. I also needed a lot of fill to level out the barn area after all was said and done, sooooo I got a pond dug as well. It fills slowly and seems to drain quickly as there is no real water course around, but this year the pond seems to have found it own level and is clearing up fairly well. I also installed a pump to keep the water moving a little to keep it from turning into a mosquito factory!
It's taken a few years for the pond to naturalize but now it looks as if it's always been there. My ducks love it. The only draw back is the chirping of the frogs all night long until they are done whatever they do, and fall silent around the beginning of August!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've got 650 feet on the Hoodoo creek. Those frogs, which are deafening early on on Spring here at my place, are absolute music at night! You can hear them all up and down the creek. Then later on, it's the crickets, but not nearly as loud.


----------



## Tracky (Sep 7, 2017)

Any updates about this?


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

Been budgeting between this and some home repairs and having trouble pulling the trigger on either. I'm thinking I have basically the space I want, and for now where the pond may go (keeping options open), since I'd like to raise trout in the pond, have heard a natural low spot will get the salt and chemicals, gas, whatever - so less than ideal. Thinking for now I might try to see what will grow in 2 inches of standing water, maybe a tall grass or something, and see if I like it as a sort of natural feature, and look around the property a little further away from the driveway runoff, but still close to electrical and well water. Anyone what any suggestions for what will grow in 2-4 inches of standing water for months, in relatively shaded area, maybe 3 hours daily direct sun.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Maybe banana's, rice for sure, not being smart a^%$, there is not much that likes wet feet, bamboo, but this will become a pest in good conditions.


----------

